# Accountant in Malaysia



## Dom111 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello all!

I am a 2yr post qualified ACA and have been looking for the last month or so at opportunities in Malaysia as myself and my girlfriend would love to make the move across from the UK.

I am really struggling to find any jobs online for which I could interview for before making the move- are there any recruiters specialising in relocation anyone knows of? Is this just a pipe dream or are qualified accountants in demand as I have read?

Thanks and sorry for the basic questions. I’m very keen to get the ball rolling.

Thanks so much
Dom


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Dom111 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am a 2yr post qualified ACA and have been looking for the last month or so at opportunities in Malaysia as myself and my girlfriend would love to make the move across from the UK.
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome to the site. The Malaysia page tends to be a bit slow. Countries like Malaysia, Thailand, and the Philippines can be good places to live. However, these are countries with very little work available and are best suited for retirement rather than for those in their working years.
Some countries such as the Philippines where we live have laws in place that prohibit hiring a foreigner for a job that a local can do or is qualified for. Hopefully you'll be able to find something suitable. Also, be sure to learn and understand their immigration laws for moving there as it may not be possible to get a resident visa.



Best Of Luck

Asian Spirit


----------

